# SEKISUI 5760 thermal adhesive tape HELP!



## zagloba1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am replacing stock cooler on my HD 4850 card (runs@ 50C+!!!)
has anyone used this tape in the past? Will it hold my ram sinks secured over time?
HELP I do not want to ruin my card.
I found this tape for sale on ebay from this seller, seems inexpensive.
http://myworld.ebay.com/tape_and_etc/

Please advise!
thank you


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, Sekisui thermal tape is right up there with 3M. Google Sekisui for their website for specs and reviews


----------



## theonedub (Mar 20, 2010)

Thermal tape for sale Worldwide shipping avail, I bought some a while ago  : 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=116125


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 20, 2010)

50c isn't really that hot on a 4850, the single slotters usually run up to 100°c.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 20, 2010)

the most important thing to do is make 100% sure that the ram chips are CLEAN. If not cleaned properly the heatsinks will often fall off. Use 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean off old residue


----------



## zagloba1 (Mar 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thermal tape for sale Worldwide shipping avail, I bought some a while ago  :
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=116125



how was it packaged? was it attached to parchment paper? I got some Sekisui tape about 2 years ago that came attached to parchment paper and it did not peel (I did not get to it for about 30 days after purchase) it was stuck. I do not know if it was ther tape (fake?) or backing?
thank you


----------



## zagloba1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> 50c isn't really that hot on a 4850, the single slotters usually run up to 100°c.



50C is at idle , my case is not well ventilated and a single slot does not work well


----------



## zagloba1 (Mar 20, 2010)

zagloba1 said:


> I am replacing stock cooler on my HD 4850 card (runs@ 50C+!!!)
> has anyone used this tape in the past? Will it hold my ram sinks secured over time?
> HELP I do not want to ruin my card.
> I found this tape for sale on ebay from this seller, seems inexpensive.
> ...



his feedback seems good, but tape is not branded. did anyone purchase from him before?
thank you


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey fella there's an edit button, you should use it if you have more to add rather then keep on making a new post : ]


----------



## zagloba1 (Mar 20, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey fella there's an edit button, you should use it if you have more to add rather then keep on making a new post : ]


sorry, new to this forum


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 20, 2010)

I would NOT use that tape that dub posted, it will stick to the RAM like crazy (I know, I got some from him too!) and when you come to remove the cooler next time you wont be able to get it off without a lot of effort and it may pull off an IC, its just that strong.

Look on Performance PC's for some thermal tape, its probably the best place to buy it from.


Give me a few minutes and I'll look, a bit busy at the moment.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally, I would stay away from thermal tape.  I've tried them for myself and found that they the paste variants are a lot more effective.  Specially when you are dealing with a naked die (gpus).


----------



## zagloba1 (Mar 21, 2010)

ok, I got the tape 
$2.75 for 4 feet of tape shipped, will let you know how when it arrives
thank you for all advise
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180482589135&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 21, 2010)

zagloba1 said:


> sorry, new to this forum




Its no problem, its why I pointed it out, how are you to know after all


----------



## zagloba1 (May 2, 2010)

*Sekisui tape*

Just an update:
Great stuff! Will buy from here again!
http://shop.ebay.com/tape_and_etc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------

